# New frog setup



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

I've been on this forum for a few months and I would like to share what I've accomplished.

The tank on the top left is a 90 gallon that I separated. The left side houses 5 D. Auratus "highland bronze" frogs. The right side houses 4 Nicaraguan green & blacks. Under that are 2- 12x12x18 zoo med terrariums that house a trio of R. Imitator "veradero" and the other has 4 R. Imitator "tarapoto". The stand to the right of that has a exo terra 18x18x12 w/ a trio of D. Tinctorius azureus. Under that is a zoo med 18x18x24 w/ a trio a D. Auratus "blue & blacks". And the tank on the far right is a 14 gallon w/ a trio of D. Tinctorius "Bakhuis". All of the tanks have a false bottom and foam silicon background that I built, except for the exo terra. I just put a false bottom in that one and used the background it came with. They also all contain a small waterfall that I incorporated into the foam work.


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

here's the original room pic sorry I messed the original upload up.


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

some more pics.








the highland bronze tank









the green & blacks tank









the veradero tank









the tarapoto tank









the azureus tank









the blue & blacks tank









the bakhuis tank (the ones that started it all)


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

A-m-a-z-i-n-g!!!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

What're did you get your Nicaraguans?


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

I got the Nicaraguans from a local guy I met at a show a few months back


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

If you get a spare male CONTACT ME!!!


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

You got it. Will do


----------



## redtxn (Apr 30, 2013)

nice assortment of tanks and landscapes


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

A couple of days ago I heard my first frog call. It was coming from my veradero tank. And today I noticed my other larger veradero hanging out with the calling male under a leaf. So hopefully I have my first pair. I can't wait to see if this is true


----------



## Mike1980 (Apr 10, 2013)

Your tanks look great. Your backgrounds came out great!Hope u get some eggs soon!


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

Finally put my photos off of my good camera on the computer and thought that I would share.

one of the highland bronze









some of the nic. g&b's

















some of the tarapoto

































and some of the veraderos
























this is the male that just started calling


----------

